
Why women are turning to newsletters - kawera
http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/10/why-women-are-turning-to-newsletters.html
======
mplewis
This is the third article I've heard about people moving from social to
newsletters. Every single one mentions TinyLetter. I guess they have a really
good social/marketing team.

------
jeremysmyth
I wonder are we cycling back to old-fashioned curation from the river-of-RSS
that became too much, through "intelligent curation" filtering on Twitter and
Facebook that doesn't actually do what we want.

This time around might be better, or more dynamic, but it still relies on low-
bandwidth human curation. All newsletters that I care about and don't stick in
a later-bucket or immediately trash are curated by single individuals or tiny
(two-three person teams). That won't scale, but I wonder is that the best
solution until we code more intelligent spiders that curate for us.

------
tefo-mohapi
This makes sense. It could also spur an opportunity for "Newsletters as
publications" as opposed to blogs, i.e. all content only available on a
newsletter and nowhere else.

